
Neiman Marcus Kitchen Computer (1969) - RyanShook
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kitchen_Computer
======
duxup
"Reading or entering these recipes would have been nearly impossible for the
average intended user, since the user interface required the user to complete
a two-week course just to learn how to program the device, using only toggle-
switch input and binary-light output. It had a built-in cutting board and had
a few recipes built in."

Well at least I could use the cutting board...

Seriously though those hardware pictures make me nostalgic about physical
switches.

